# Will African Blackwood stand up to wet shaving conditions?



## Carl Fisher (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm really wanting to make a full 3 piece shaving set out of ABW. This means it will be exposed to hot water, steam, wet/dry/wet/dry cycles continuously. 

Will ABW stand up to this? If not, do you think ABW can be stabilized?


----------



## SENC (Jun 25, 2014)

It is an oily dense qood, so I suspect it would be fine. It is also stable and doesn't move much with moisture (I use it regularly in duck calls). How do you finish them? A good oil like tung and a wax coat would certainly help... and a CA finish would be pretty impervious to moisture, though not to scratches.

ABW can be stabilized, but because it is an oily wood it can be difficult. Mel, at Wood Dynamics, is the only person I know of that routinely and sucessfully stabilizes oily exotics (including cocobolo, which many will tell you cannot be stabilized). He has stabilized some ABW for me that came out great. Whether stabilizing adds value may be more debatable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 25, 2014)

I would agree with Henry on this. I couldn't imagine the water doing much to it.

I'll also second his recommendation of Mel if you feel you must stabilize it. Couldn't ask for a more friendly person to do business with. His stabilization is top-notch. 

I do stabilize my own wood. That said, the DIY setup doesn't seem to do too well on some woods. I send those to Mel and he does an amazing job.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 26, 2014)

I think so far you're confirming what I suspected. However I've also seen complaints about checking/splitting of ABW similar to ebony which is mainly why I was looking for confirmation.

Most of my razor sets get finished with tru-oil which seems to hold up great. I also typically stick with dense, oily or high tannin count woods that don't abosrb moisture. I just haven't done one with ABW yet and I'm really wanting to do a good high contrast set in ABW and chrome. Sounds like I'll be good to go then.

Thanks :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 26, 2014)

Best I can determine, it holds up well. I made a ABW set (CA finished) that our local police chief bought a couple years ago. I've not been pulled over in that period, so it must work!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

